# In Dash DVD player????????/



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

I have a Sony Xpold cd single din head unit and a 10 disk cd changer in the trunk. I'm am now thinking about incorporating an in dash DVD player to my system, but I know little to nothing about car audio and video. I was thinking about getting a flip down head unit and monitors in the headrests, but I am up for anything. What setups and products do you guys recommend I put in my 99 Sentra?

Also I've just started looking around and I ran across Boss car audio products. They look pretty good and resonably priced so does that mean they are a piece of crap or what? I'm defintely on a tight budget but I also want good quality stuff as well. Any info is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

TProfit said:


> I'm defintely on a tight budget but I also want good quality stuff as well. Any info is appreciated. Thanks.


Ok well here is some info. I have been looking into buying an In-Dash or some sort of DVD system for my car also. I looked everywhere, Ebay, Stores, Shops...u name it. And I have came to the conclusion that this is one area where its definately you get what you pay for. There is a ton of cheap shit out there but I realized that its going to be cheap shit. I talked a lot with a friend of mine who has been an audio expert for 11 years owned his own shop and what not and he has done countless installations, and he told me he has installed some really really good shit and some really really cheap shit, and the cheap shit ended up being cheap shit and a waste of money. After everything I have decided to just sit back a few months and save up money to get something more expensive but something that will be worth it and not break, and look good. Why spend 500$ on shit and not like it and have it be cheap shit, and think its a waste of ur money when u can buy something more expensive and be happy...IMO 500 wasted is worst then 1000 spent on a good product you know? I think personally this is one area of the car where there arent like underground companies that sell really really good shit cheap like there are with subwoofers or speakers or what not. Just remember 2 things IMO when it comes to Video. Do it once, and do it right. You get what u pay for. Good luck, and tell me if u come up with anything good.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Avoid the Visualogic brand of DVD players. Every one I've installed has been replaced for service. The Audiovox ones are pretty decent, though, for video on a budget.

Also, incorporating a PS2 as a combination DVD/game platform is VERY easy, and quite inexpensive if you want to go that route.


----------



## bradg (Dec 28, 2003)

they might be a little pricey, but you get what you pay for. you might want to look at an alpine IVA900DVD, pioneer AVHP6500 dvd, or kenwood KVT911DVD. if you want to keep the changer and add a dvd or ps2 you might want to look in to a sony XAV7, or if you want to keep the headunit you got look into a audiovox PAV7. you can pick up a small dvd, or ps2 for about 200.00 if you get the ps2 you will need a power inverter. As far as head rest tv's go, I like the audiovox widescreen models. If you got ant questons, pm me or give me a hollar 615-390-2259, Ask for Brad. If you need something for a good price give me a call and I will see what I can do for you. I personally have an alpine in dash in my car.


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

Hey thanks allot for the info, now I have a place to start.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have the audiovox screen (headrest) I paid less than $80.00 for the screen and the quality is very good....I also have the Pyle DVD player for almost 6 months....no problems and work perfect....I installed everything by myself ...right now I'm waiting for my second screen ....I'll install it next week ...where?...don't know where yet... probably somewhere in the dash....this is just my opinion you can have some nice video set up for less than $400.00 screen,dvd player ,etc..... just go to eBay and you will find a lot of video items for a very decent price.....brands Audiovox, Pyle, Boss, etc...
just my.02
If you have the money go ahead and buy some Pioneer, Sony, etc


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

JayL1967 said:


> I have the audiovox screen (headrest) I paid less than $80.00 for the screen and the quality is very good....I also have the Pyle DVD player for almost 6 months....no problems and work perfect....I installed everything by myself ...right now I'm waiting for my second screen ....I'll install it next week ...where?...don't know where yet... probably somewhere in the dash....this is just my opinion you can have some nice video set up for less than $400.00 screen,dvd player ,etc..... just go to eBay and you will find a lot of video items for a very decent price.....brands Audiovox, Pyle, Boss, etc...
> just my.02
> If you have the money go ahead and buy some Pioneer, Sony, etc



Now thats what I'm talking about. I just want a nice and clean system that I can use for traveling, watching some DVD's or playing a few games. I'm not trying to win any awards. Do you mind telling me the model number of the items you had, it would be greatly appreciated if you could remember.

You did all the install yourself, even in the headrest?, thats pretty awesome. Any chance you'd like to do it again???? :thumbup:


----------



## bradg (Dec 28, 2003)

i agree, e-bay is a good place to look. the headrest monitors are not too hard to install, just time consuming to get them right, so they look good. if you need someone to mount them in the head rest you can feel free to ship them to me and i will put them in for you for a cheap price.


----------



## bradg (Dec 28, 2003)

these look okay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3069704384&category=14946&sspagename=rvi:1:1
not sure abut this, but a good price.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3070163993&category=32826
this is what i found on e-bay


----------



## bradg (Dec 28, 2003)

this is like crazy but here is something else on e-bay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3070359111&category=48608


----------



## bradg (Dec 28, 2003)

just one thing you need to remember, You get what you pay for when buying ANY kind of car stereo audio and video equipment. unfortunatly you gotta spend a little more money to get quality products. I do this for a living, and have learned the hard way from personal experiance. I also see it every day, people bring me low quality products, and they have problem with them. I tell the the same thing i have all ready said to you and many other, You get what you pay for. I personally have an Alpine indash monitor and have had it for 3-4 years, and have had no problems. If you see some thing or have any questions about something, feel free to pm me or postit on here. or you can call the shop 10-7 Mon-Sat 615-837-8717, ask for Brad, i am here 6 days a week. Shops name is JUST FOR CARS.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

TProfit said:


> Now thats what I'm talking about. I just want a nice and clean system that I can use for traveling, watching some DVD's or playing a few games. I'm not trying to win any awards. Do you mind telling me the model number of the items you had, it would be greatly appreciated if you could remember.
> 
> You did all the install yourself, even in the headrest?, thats pretty awesome. Any chance you'd like to do it again???? :thumbup:


Yes no problem I can do it again...later today I'll post the items#


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

Wow, you guys are awesome. I've decided to get the Sony XAV7 (so that I can keep my changer) and then add a DVD player and some monitors in the headrest. I can't do the AV work until I finish installing my new G20 seats but I'm still looking for the driver seat. But as soon as that happens I will be dropping you guys a line. Plus it gives me some time to save up.


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

Wow I just saw those auctions you sent. Man I'm going to have to search through Ebay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## bradg (Dec 28, 2003)

good choice, and good luck. give shout if you got any questions.


----------



## bradg (Dec 28, 2003)

:cheers: yeah e-bay is hella cool. :woowoo:


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

TProfit said:


> Wow I just saw those auctions you sent. Man I'm going to have to search through Ebay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheers:


I'm looking for some seats too...let me know if you find the g20 seats
Thanks


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

*My headrest screen*


----------



## ny98max (May 10, 2003)

My solution to this problem came after a year and few months of research, and going to stores, checking out DVD players, screen qualities, prices, etc...
I ended up going with this:

Video source: PS2 (plays games + DVD's) $179.99 BestBuy (brand new)
Screen: 5'6" Power Acoustik PT-561MH $139 on eBay (brand new)
The quality is VERY nice on that 5'6" screen (960x234 pixels), well worth the $.

I've done a custom install w/ a guy I know and put my screen flush in the console..
I had to wire a On/off button for it as well.. 

Here are some pics:




























Hope this helps!


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

Very Very Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I thought about just using a PS2, that way I'd have both at the same time. Where did you mount your PS2?


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

TProfit said:


> Very Very Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I thought about just using a PS2, that way I'd have both at the same time. Where did you mount your PS2?


Mine fit perfectly under the passenger seat. Had enough room for the brain's of the power inverter, monitor, and ps2 under there...it's like under that seat was made for it.


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

bump


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*couple screens and a PS2*

Evening Bradg and everyone else. I picked up a pioneer AVH-P6400CD and need to pick up a couple screens. I've seen the 7" screens with brackets to go on the headrests without being in the headrests. What do you think of those? Also what wiring will I need to run to the two additional screens from the headunit and also a PS2 to the headunit or/and screens. Thanks. I felt a whole new thread wouldn't be useful here. Pablo


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

samo said:


> incorporating a PS2 as a combination DVD/game platform is VERY easy, and quite inexpensive if you want to go that route.


I would actually recomend using a ps2 They are cheaper than an indash unit and you can play dvds games and stuff and they just plug into a monitor.
being that you do have limited a/v knowledge this would be a lot less of a head ache
Oh and somthing else to look into is,I know x-box has a mobile adapter kit where you dont have to use an inverter but not sure anymore is sony makes one for the playstation


----------

